# آيات من الكتاب المقدس بتصميمي هدية لمنتدى الكنيسة



## فراشة مسيحية (5 مايو 2009)

بمناسبة مرور أربعة أعوام على إنشاء هذا المنتدى الرائع​ 
حضرت وصممت 15 صورة كهدية مني​ 
لمنتدايا الحبيب ولكل أخواتي أعضاءة وزوارة​ 
أتمنى التصميمات تنال أعجابكم​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


http://www.arabchurch.com​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
جاري تصميم مجموعة أخرى​ 
أنتظرونا وتابعونا حصريآ على منتديات الكنيسة​ 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2009)

*رووووووووووووووعه يا فراشتى بجد
تسلم ايديكى يا حبيبتى
اكييييد ميكووو نايم هههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 مايو 2009)

بمنتهى الروعه يا فنانه 
 ومتابعه باقى التصميمات يا احلى فراشه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 مايو 2009)

*رووووووعة يا مرمر
انا سجلتهم كلهم في ماي ديكومنت 

الرب يبارك حياتك يا قمر​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال يا فراشه 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى كتير على التصميمات الرااااااائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك الرائعه ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 مايو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *رووووووووووووووعه يا فراشتى بجد​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكى يا حبيبتى*​
> *اكييييد ميكووو نايم هههههههه*


 
لاااااااا يا دون دون تصدقي​ 
انا من ساعة ما روك نزل خبر عيد ميلاد المنتدى وانا بعمل فيهم​ 
واخيرا خللللللصتهم هههههههههههه​ 





swety koky girl قال:


> بمنتهى الروعه يا فنانه​
> 
> ومتابعه باقى التصميمات يا احلى فراشه​


 
ميرسي يا حبيبتي على التشجيع​ 





rgaa luswa قال:


> *رووووووعة يا مرمر​*
> 
> *انا سجلتهم كلهم في ماي ديكومنت *​
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك يا قمر*


 
علشان تفتكريني بيهم ههههههههه​ 
ميرسي لمرورك حبيبتي​ 





kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال يا فراشه ​
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ...


 
نورت الموضوع يا كوكو شكرا على الرد الجميل​ 


​


----------



## SALVATION (5 مايو 2009)

_روعه يا فراشة وجميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_
_بجد بجد تسلم ايدك_
_وليكى عندى تقيم لما يصلح انى اديكى تقيم_
_ويارب دايما فى استمرار كلنا جسد واحد وقلب واحد فى يسوع_
_ويسوع يبارك كل اعضاء المنتدى ويبارك كل عمل صالح_
_روعة يا فراشة حقيقى_​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (5 مايو 2009)

صور روووووووووووووووووعه يا فراشه
وتصميمات لايعملها الا فنان مثلك

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (5 مايو 2009)

*

*



*تسلم ايدك يا فرووووشة*
*روعة يا فنانة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*تعيشى وتهدى حاجات حلوة كده للمنتدى *​


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مايو 2009)

*واووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
فى منتهى الجمال والرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروعه عن جد
تسلم ايدك
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررررر
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك 
ويفرح قلبك دايما


*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2009)

*اكتر من روووووووووووووووووووعة يا فراشتنا كلنا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر 
تسلم ايديك يا احلي فراشة في المنتدي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## mero_engel (5 مايو 2009)

*هايل فعلا*
*



*
*



*

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه يا فراشة وجميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_​
> 
> _بجد بجد تسلم ايدك_
> _وليكى عندى تقيم لما يصلح انى اديكى تقيم_
> ...


 
الله يسلمك يا توني​ 
ميرسي على الرد الجميل المشجع​ 
وكمان تقييم ربنا يخليك يارب​ 
وانا كمان هديك تقييم على الرد الحلو دا ​ 





محامي مسيحي قال:


> صور روووووووووووووووووعه يا فراشه​
> 
> وتصميمات لايعملها الا فنان مثلك​
> 
> ...


 
كلك زوووووووق يا محامي​ 
ميرسي يا باشا​ 





+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> 
> ...


 
الله يسلمك يا سكرة​ 
نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي​ 





سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *واووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
> 
> 
> _*فى منتهى الجمال والرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروعه عن جد*_
> ...


 
ميرسي يا احلى سيمون على الرد الجميل​ 




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اكتر من روووووووووووووووووووعة يا فراشتنا كلنا​*





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مرسيه ليكي يا قمر *
> *تسلم ايديك يا احلي فراشة في المنتدي*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​
> ​




الله يسلمك يا روكا يا عسل​ 
نورتيني​ 





mero_engel قال:


> *هايل فعلا*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


 
الله على الصورة حلوة قوووووووي قووووووووي​ 
حفظتها عندي على الجهاز​ 
ميرسي يا سكر على الرد الحلووووووووو​ 


​ ​


----------



## grges monir (5 مايو 2009)

منتهى الجمال والذوق فراشة  التصميمات
 ايات منتهى الروعة
دايما معودنا على الجمال مش جديدة عليكى يعنى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك واولادك وكل اسرتك


----------



## hokka_2020 (5 مايو 2009)

جمال جدا جدا يا فراشتى 
تسلم ايدك يا سكرة ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 مايو 2009)

برافوووووووووو يافوشي
زي ماعلمتك بالظبط
ولا ناسية؟؟؟​


----------



## مورا مارون (5 مايو 2009)

الرب يباركك على هذه الموهبة الرائعة

ويخليلك مكاريوس هادي دايما 
عشان تأبدعي اكتر واكتر

يا فراشة  ههههه
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

استاذة يا فراشة

ما فيكي تقولي حاجة

بالفوتوشوب كلنا تلاميذك

مشكورة على تعبك وجهدك

وكل عام وانت وعيلتك والمنتدى بكامل ناسه بخير

سلام المسيح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 مايو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> منتهى الجمال والذوق فراشة التصميمات
> ايات منتهى الروعة
> دايما معودنا على الجمال مش جديدة عليكى يعنى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك واولادك وكل اسرتك


 
ميرسي جدا يا جرجس على التشجيع الرائع ​ 



hokka_2020 قال:


> جمال جدا جدا يا فراشتى​
> تسلم ايدك يا سكرة ​


 ميرسي يا هوكا يا عسل​


BishoRagheb قال:


> برافوووووووووو يافوشي​
> زي ماعلمتك بالظبط​
> ولا ناسية؟؟؟


 برضة انا انسى دا انت استاذي

منور يا فندم​ 



مورا مارون قال:


> الرب يباركك على هذه الموهبة الرائعة
> 
> ويخليلك مكاريوس هادي دايما
> عشان تأبدعي اكتر واكتر​
> يا فراشة ههههه​



 يارب يفضل هادي 

ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا مورا يا عسل



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> استاذة يا فراشة
> 
> ما فيكي تقولي حاجة
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي كتير يا كليمو​ 
نووووووووورت الموضوع​


----------



## Ayrin (5 مايو 2009)

كلهم حلوين ربنا يبارك 
و يوفقك بكل ما تقومين فيه

كلهم دوق و روعة حبيتهم كثير


----------



## totty (5 مايو 2009)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

سلم ايدك يا استااااااااااااااذتناااااااااااااااا

تستاهلى احلى تقيييييم يا فراشتنا كلنا

وكل سنه وانتى فى وسطينا*​


----------



## vetaa (5 مايو 2009)

*واوووووووو فعلا
اية الجمال نورتى القسم بتصاميمك يا قمر

حقيقى اختياراتك كمان فى الايات جميله جدا
وفى انتظار كل جديدك يا قمر

وهديه المنتدى لازم تتثبت طبعا*


----------



## candy shop (5 مايو 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا اجدع فراشه فى المنتدى

صور راااااااااااااااااااااااائعه يا مبدعه 

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## rana1981 (5 مايو 2009)

*راااااااااااااااااائع يا فراشة 
تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 مايو 2009)

*وااااااااااااااااااااو بجد يا اجمل فراشة
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبة قلبى 
فنانة من يومك هههههههههههههه
ربنا ينمى موهبتك ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 مايو 2009)

Ayrin قال:


> كلهم حلوين ربنا يبارك
> و يوفقك بكل ما تقومين فيه
> 
> كلهم دوق و روعة حبيتهم كثير


 
ربنا يخليكي ايرين ميرسي كتير حبيبتي على زوقك وتشجيعك ​ 



totty قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو*​
> 
> *سلم ايدك يا استااااااااااااااذتناااااااااااااااا*​
> *تستاهلى احلى تقيييييم يا فراشتنا كلنا*​
> ...


 
ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي على التقييم والرد

وانا كمان محبش ابات مديونة ابدا هههههههه

 لازم تقييم على ردك الحلو دا ​



vetaa قال:


> *واوووووووو فعلا*
> *اية الجمال نورتى القسم بتصاميمك يا قمر*
> 
> *حقيقى اختياراتك كمان فى الايات جميله جدا*
> ...


 
يتثبت معقولة ميرسي يا سكرتنا

واحلى تقييم كمان ليكي يا قمر​ 



candy shop قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا اجدع فراشه فى المنتدى
> 
> صور راااااااااااااااااااااااائعه يا مبدعه ​
> ربنا يرعاكى​



الله يسلمك يا دودو يا عسل

نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي​




rana1981 قال:


> *راااااااااااااااااائع يا فراشة​*
> *تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي*​


 
الله يسلمك رنرونة يا جميلة​




+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااو بجد يا اجمل فراشة​*​
> *تسلم ايدك يا حبيبة قلبى *
> *فنانة من يومك هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ربنا ينمى موهبتك *​



هههههههههه

ميرسي يا عسل على الرد المشجع الحلو زي صحبتة دا



​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 مايو 2009)

رووووووووعة يا فروووووشة 

بجد تسلم ايديكى يا أم ميكووووو

وأحلى تقييم لأحلى فروشة على أحلى تصميمات 30:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> رووووووووعة يا فروووووشة ​
> 
> بجد تسلم ايديكى يا أم ميكووووو​
> 
> وأحلى تقييم لأحلى فروشة على أحلى تصميمات 30:​



الله يسلمك يا مرمر يا مرات ابني

و30:​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (5 مايو 2009)

صووووووووووووووووووووووور روعة فية تطور كل صورة ببتبقي احسن من ألتانية شكرا يا فراشة انا هشتري منك دية

 علشان اعلقها في الامتحانات


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 مايو 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> صووووووووووووووووووووووور روعة فية تطور كل صورة ببتبقي احسن من ألتانية شكرا يا فراشة انا هشتري منك دية
> 
> علشان اعلقها في الامتحانات


 


75 جنية بس

نورت المحل يا فندم  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## happy angel (5 مايو 2009)

*ايات فى منتهى الروووووووووووووووووووووووعه يافراشتنا الجميلة

ربنا يفرح قلبك




*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ايات فى منتهى الروووووووووووووووووووووووعه يافراشتنا الجميلة*​*
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي انتي



​


----------



## My Rock (5 مايو 2009)

روعة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 مايو 2009)

My Rock قال:


> روعة



ميرسي ميرسي ميرسي ميرسي ميرسي ميرسي يا زعيم

بجد ميرسي قوي قوي قوي قوي قوي قوي قوي قوي

نورت الموضوع والموضوع بقى روعة لما دخلتة يا زعيم

:Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## lovely dove (6 مايو 2009)

واااااااااااااااااااااااو 
روعة بجد يافراشة في منتهي الجمال 
تسلم ايدك ياحبيبتي يافنانة 
مستنين الباقي بقي 
ربنا يعوض تعبك ياقمر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااااو
> روعة بجد يافراشة في منتهي الجمال
> تسلم ايدك ياحبيبتي يافنانة
> مستنين الباقي بقي
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (6 مايو 2009)

كلمات مثل رووووووووعة وجمييييييييييييييييلة وغيرها، 
لا تكفي للتعبير عن الذي شعرت به 
عندما رأيت الصور الجميلة والآيات المعزية التي تجعل الروح تحلق نحوى الأعالي.​ 
بصراحة بصراحة يا فراشة يا حبيبتي
أنا شعرت أن الروح القدس كان في قلبك وفي فكرك وماسك بيدك أيضا 
أثناء ما كنت تصممين وتشتغلين في هذه الصور​ 
أشكرك لأنك لفتِ نطري الى الموضوع
ها أنا حفظت هذه الصفحة في المفضلة لجمال التصاميم.​ 
طوباكي لأنك أحسنت استعمال وزناتك يا فراشة لتمجيد اسم الرب يسوع المسيح
وهو من يكافئك عليها ويحفظك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك​ 
آميــــــــــــن​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 مايو 2009)

*شكراااااا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 مايو 2009)

أمة قال:


> كلمات مثل رووووووووعة وجمييييييييييييييييلة وغيرها،
> 
> لا تكفي للتعبير عن الذي شعرت به
> عندما رأيت الصور الجميلة والآيات المعزية التي تجعل الروح تحلق نحوى الأعالي.​
> ...


 
كل الكلام الجميل دا ليا انا

مش عارفة ارد اقول اية

بس بجد كلامك جميل جدا وشجعني وحمسني جدا جدا

الف شكر اختي الغالية على ردك المبهر لي

ربنا يعوضك​



مارثا المصرية قال:


> *شكراااااا​*​​
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​




ميرسي يا مارثا حبيبتي ​


----------



## twety (6 مايو 2009)

*بتغظينى يعنى باللى عمليته ده
ماشى يا ستى حلوين وورعه طبعا
ونفسى اعمل زيهم

ومش هياس برضه
لازم فى يوم هعرف 
قولى امين 

عسل يا فراشه بجد
وليكى تقييم عندى كمان 
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 مايو 2009)

twety قال:


> *بتغظينى يعنى باللى عمليته ده*
> *ماشى يا ستى حلوين وورعه طبعا*
> *ونفسى اعمل زيهم*
> 
> ...


 
هو انا اقدر اغيظك يا توتة برضة 

انتوا مش جايين في شهر 7 هعلمك ازاي وعلى فكرة سهلين جدا جدا

ميرسي على التقييم يا سكر وانا محبش انام مديونة لازم اردلك التقييم هههههههههه


----------



## faris sd4l (7 مايو 2009)

فنانة يا فراشة كعادتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا فارس كلك زوق ​


----------



## +نشأت+ (11 مايو 2009)

*هذا إبداع *
*الرب يبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 مايو 2009)

+نشأت+ قال:


> *هذا إبداع *
> 
> 
> *الرب يبارك خدمتك *​


 ميرسي يا نشأت على الرد والتشجيع

ربنا يعوووضك

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## twety (13 مايو 2009)

> هو انا اقدر اغيظك يا توتة برضة
> 
> انتوا مش جايين في شهر 7 هعلمك ازاي وعلى فكرة سهلين جدا جدا
> 
> ميرسي على التقييم يا سكر وانا محبش انام مديونة لازم اردلك التقييم هههههههههه



*ههههههههههههه
ميرسى يافوشى على التقييم

بس ياريت نشوفك فى 7 لما نيجى عندكوا
يكش انتى الىل تسافرى
هخطف ميكو منك
ههههههه
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههه

دا على اساس هسافر من غير ميكو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





لا انشاء الله مش هنسافر تقريبا في 8 مش 7​


----------



## mario 2009 (26 مايو 2009)

روع روعة ايات جميلة اوى
ميرسى جدا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا ماريو نووورت​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (26 مايو 2009)

*بنا يبارك فى  موهبتك ويستخدمك اكثر واكثر لمجد اسمه القدوس 
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

ميرسي كتير بليز على الرد الجميل و التقييم المميز

ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي في المسيح​


----------



## ebn jesus (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور كثييييييييييييييييييييييير كثير حلوين الصور بس ممكن اعرف كيق تصممي الصور واذا عندك برنامج لتصميم الصور والوصر المتحركة يا ريت تخبروني


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يونيو 2009)

اة ممكن طبعا 

من الموقع دا







http://www.gl3a.com/

وابحث في جوجل عن دروس الفوتوشوب و الامج ريدي هتلاقي كتير جدا جدا​


----------



## M a r i a m (15 يونيو 2009)

تحفة جدا بجد يافراشتي السكرة
ميرسي ياقمر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي مريومة حبيبتي ​


----------



## dodo jojo (18 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بمناسبة مرور أربعة أعوام على إنشاء هذا المنتدى الرائع​
> حضرت وصممت 15 صورة كهدية مني​
> لمنتدايا الحبيب ولكل أخواتي أعضاءة وزوارة​
> أتمنى التصميمات تنال أعجابكم​
> ...



تصميماتك تحفه يا فراشه سلميلى على ميكو و ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا دودو ​


----------



## مسعد خليل (18 يونيو 2009)

*فى منتهى الجمال يا فراشه

تسلم ايدك ,والرب يبارك عمل يديكى ويبارك خدمتك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي كتير مسعد ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2009)

*اكترمن رااائع 
و زوقك فى الالوان تحفة
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 يونيو 2009)

علي طول ملكة التصميمات تصميماتها جامده وشديدة


----------



## المقدس (16 يوليو 2009)

صور رووووووووووووووووووعة وجميلةجدددددددددددددددددا الرب يباركم


----------



## b2bo (27 يوليو 2009)

*ميييييييررررررررررررسسسسسسسسسسييييييييييييييييي  
*الايات جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## sapry (22 أغسطس 2009)

*غاية فى الجمااااااااال*
*والرووووووعه*
*تسلم يديك ليستخدمك الرب لمجد اسمه القدوس*
*وفى انتظار ابداعتك الفنيه الجميله*​


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الصور


----------



## ماجو2010 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع
ميرسى لتعبك
 الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اكترمن رااائع ​*
> _*و زوقك فى الالوان تحفة*_
> _*تسلم ايديكى*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_


 


abokaf2020 قال:


> علي طول ملكة التصميمات تصميماتها جامده وشديدة


 


المقدس قال:


> صور رووووووووووووووووووعة وجميلةجدددددددددددددددددا الرب يباركم


 


b2bo قال:


> *ميييييييررررررررررررسسسسسسسسسسييييييييييييييييي *
> الايات جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك


 


sapry قال:


> *غاية فى الجمااااااااال*
> *والرووووووعه*
> *تسلم يديك ليستخدمك الرب لمجد اسمه القدوس*
> *وفى انتظار ابداعتك الفنيه الجميله*​






coptic servant قال:


> شكرا علي الصور


 


ماجو2010 قال:


> رائع
> ميرسى لتعبك
> الرب يبارك حياتك


 
ميرسي يا جماعة ليكوا كلكوا نورتوني بجد و فرحتوني قوي بردوكم وتشجيعاتكم الحلووووووة 
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسى حلوين خالص*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي يا مانا حبيبتي​


----------



## النهيسى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ٌٌٌٌٌٌٌٌٌٌ

شكرا جدا جدا
راااائعه جدا
سلام الرب يسوع

  ٌٌٌٌٌٌٌٌٌٌٌٌ ​


----------

